# "Computerbild" schaut voraus



## krawutz (28 Jan. 2016)

*Erst wägen - dann wagen !*​


----------



## Rolli (28 Jan. 2016)

Sind ja früh dabei  die Bild prüft jetzt wohl erst  :thx:


----------



## comatron (28 Jan. 2016)

Ist morgen nicht das Gestern von übermorgen (oder so ähnlich) ?


----------



## Menderes (28 Jan. 2016)

Die MS Win8 - Sport App hatte letztes Jahr bereits vor der F1-Saison die Ergebnisse des Endstandes. Cool, was?


----------



## wolf2000 (29 Jan. 2016)

scnelles Internet


----------

